# leveling a metal stand



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

hello all,

On my previous tank stands which were wood, i simply placed a sheet of 3/4 plywood cut to fit under the base of the stand and shimmed the stand from between the floor and the plywood.

how would I level and shim a metal stand with four legs?

Thanks David


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

what I did was cut little squares of plastic off an old hood and stuck them under the offending legs


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

HI there,,, the easiest way i found was to use a product called dri-core from homedepot.... i'm starting to use that for all my stands because my basement floor is not level in many areas and dips away from the walls... so i use the dri-core plastic shims to shore it up to level,,, plus the product does have plastic feet which helps to keep any water away from the stand legs in case of any foundation water and so forth like i have as well......

Here is the product in case your interested.. it will probobly cost you about 16 bucks for 2 sheets of it and a small bit for shims.. might be a bit more costly option but it's worked best for me.... USE the link or just do a search for " dricore "

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...atchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&s=true


----------



## alreu (Aug 30, 2012)

I use tin from Home Depot that they use for heating ducts - real cheap and real thin for getting a good level - just cut it up into the size squares you need. If you need thicker, I use the plates they use for wood decks in stainless and then use the tin for smaller adjustments. metal is never ever going to break down. The decking parts are also pretty cheap.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

THE tin is a great ideas as well actually.. I believe it aluminum so therefore does not rust.... great idea


----------

